# For regular members only.....FREEBIE



## Dangermouse (8 Jan 2014)

OK so winter is here and some of you have been talking about sking..........well your luck is in (or not if you fall)
but I have a good pair of Kastle race skis with expensive Look XR6 bindings.........for free, well half of the postage would be nice as they are going to be about £12 to post, anyway these are the beasts





so if you want em, just pop a post in here and I will give each person a dedicated number and get someone who isn't interested to draw a number..........and that person gets em...........free but with a bit of postage...I pay rest...........interested.............oh and its only open to members who have been here over a month........sorry


----------



## nappadang (8 Jan 2014)

I don't ski so don't need them but this is a really generous offer. even paying half the postage, truly decent stuff. 

hats off to you mate.


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Jan 2014)

Cheers Nappadang..........would rather someone get some use out of em, or someone on a budget have them to try before buying some more expensive kit..........even if someone gets em and is stuck for cash, I don't mind paying full postage if they pm me and let me know, just don't be scared to enter guys..........I am only rich one day a month........payday, then the bills get paid and I am back to square 1  so come on get your names down


----------



## DooDah (8 Jan 2014)

Hi @Dangermouse , that is indeed a very generous offer. Do you happen to know the approx. length of the skis. I would not want to put my name down if they are too big or small, better then for someone else to benefit.


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Jan 2014)

Forgot to mention, the bindings are the ones with brakes so if you do get em and get a set of skis to suit your height, you can put these bindings on and they are as good if not better than some of the newer ones available now


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Jan 2014)

DooDah said:


> Hi @Dangermouse , that is indeed a very generous offer. Do you happen to know the approx. length of the skis. I would not want to put my name down if they are too big or small, better then for someone else to benefit.




They are 185s mate but still pop your name down if the bindings are of use to you


----------



## DooDah (8 Jan 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> They are 185s mate but still pop your name down if the bindings are of use to you


Cheers mate, but I would rather someone else had them complete, they are a lot too big for me and I only ski once every year or two. I am sure someone will be very happy with them.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2014)

Just to say this is a kind offer 

Oh, and I'm not interested. I don't ski and have no intention of starting. The concept of hurtling down a hill only on two bits of rubber/plastic terrifies me. Wait a minute ...


----------



## Dangermouse (8 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> Just to say this is a kind offer
> 
> Oh, and I'm not interested. I don't ski and have no intention of starting. The concept of hurtling down a hill only on two bits of rubber/plastic terrifies me. Wait a minute ...




Youre in then............no ifs or buts..............you are in.........hehe


----------



## tdm (8 Jan 2014)

I don't know a great deal about skis but these look like the right size for me - please could you put my name down?

Thanks!


----------



## Dangermouse (9 Jan 2014)

tdm said:


> I don't know a great deal about skis but these look like the right size for me - please could you put my name down?
> 
> Thanks!


Of course...


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Jan 2014)

nappadang said:


> I don't ski so don't need them but this is a really generous offer. even paying half the postage, truly decent stuff.
> 
> hats off to you mate.



OI- lets not start the helmet debate here


----------



## DooDah (13 Jan 2014)

Come on people, these are very expensive skis and bindings, and this is a super generous offer.


----------



## e-rider (14 Jan 2014)

I have never skied, and never intend to either, however I'm interested to know how much I could get for these on ebay? Based on your response, I could be in too!


----------



## LimeBurn (14 Jan 2014)

Ooo. Put my name in not been skiing for a while now but what a way to get started again - very generous of you


----------



## Dangermouse (17 Jan 2014)

I will be doing the giveaway next Saturday evening..........so if you fancy getting piste up, get your name in.....if you live overseas the postage will have to be discussed.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Jan 2014)

After a long debate with myself about the clip of my right ankle, I've decided that my leg won't fall off if I give skiing another shot.

I'll chuck my name into this incredibly generous hat.


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Jan 2014)

Anyone else.........doing this tonight


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Jan 2014)

Please note...........I wont be upset if I see these for sale on ebay or anywhere, if you decide not to keep them.


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Jan 2014)

My scanner isn't working................so if anyone is willing to help, I would appreciate it, just take down some names and numbers


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Jan 2014)

Draw postponed until tomorrow...........technical issue


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jan 2014)

Thanks for your generosity, son as been whinging for a set of skis, bung me down


----------



## Dangermouse (31 Jan 2014)

This can now be closed, the winner has his new skis............hasn't seen them yet as he is away at uni, his parents may take them up to the dry slopes at Sheffield to try first.........


----------



## LimeBurn (1 Feb 2014)

Sheffield slopes havnt been open for a long long time - arson attack and was never rebuilt. Hope he enjoys them though


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Feb 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> Sheffield slopes havnt been open for a long long time - arson attack and was never rebuilt. Hope he enjoys them though



 didn't know that, there was a program on TV a few days ago (ski sunday) and it showed athletes training for the upcoming winter Olympics there, how long ago was it destroyed?


----------



## Sara_H (1 Feb 2014)

A few years now. The site is a terribly sad sight.


----------



## LimeBurn (1 Feb 2014)

I think they had an arson attack and during its rebuild they suffered another - like Sara said its a complete mess up there now and has been completely left to ruin - such a waste.


----------



## Chris Norton (1 Feb 2014)

Might be reborn as a mountain bike park or so some discussions go.

All that dendix gone to waste and what the hell happened to the insurance!


----------



## LimeBurn (1 Feb 2014)

Theres already parkwood springs bike track and trails up there but I hear that even they are struggling with problems with "miscreants" of various descriptions.


----------



## Dangermouse (2 Feb 2014)

So just how old is the TV stuff we watch then..........new thread appearing soon


----------

